# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Có ít đồ cần bán

## Minhhp1983

biến tần yaskawa 3,7kw bị mất quạt làm mát , mình thay quạt khác chạy ok giá 2,2tr, còn nhiều nữa e up sau

----------

